# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  تأهل اليونان والتشيك ورومانيا وصدمة قوية لانجلترا في تصفيات يورو 2008

## loveme1407

لحقت منتخبات اليونان والتشيك ورومانيا بنظيرها الالماني في نهائيات كأس الامم الاوروبية القادمة (يورو 2008) بينما تلقى المنتخبان الانجليزي والاسكتلندي لطمة قوية قد تطيح باملهما في التأهل للنهائيات التي تستضيفها النمسا وسويسرا منتصف العام المقبل. 
وفي الوقت الذي حافظت فيه عدد من الفرق على فرصة تأهلها قائمة حتى الجولتين الاخيرتين من التصفيات الشهر المقبل تأكد خروج بعض المنتخبات تماما من دائرة الصراع. 
وحافظ المنتخب النرويجي على فرصته قائمة في التأهل للنهائيات بتغلبه على مضيفه البوسني 2/صفر في المجموعة الثالثة بالتصفيات والتي شهدت أمس أيضا فوز اليونان على مضيفتها تركيا 1/صفر ومولدوفا على مضيفتها مالطة 3/2 . 
في سراييفو أبقى المنتخب النرويجي على فرصته في التأهل للنهائيات بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 20 نقطة وصعد للمركز الثاني بفارق خمس نقاط خلف نظيره اليوناني حامل اللقب ومتصدر المجموعة وبفارق نقطتين أمام تركيا التي تراجعت للمركز الثالث وذلك بعد عشر مباريات خاضتها كل من الفرق الثلاثة. 
وسجل إيريك هاجن وجون آرني ريسه الهدفين في الدقيقتين الخامسة و74 . 
وحجز المنتخب اليوناني عن جدارة مقعده في النهائيات التي يدافع فيها عن لقبه بعد فوزه الثمين على مضيفه التركي 1/صفر في وقت سابق أمس. 
وأصبح المنتخب اليوناني ثاني الفرق المتأهلة للنهائيات عبر التصفيات حيث لحق بالمنتخب الالماني الذي حجز مقعده في النهائيات يوم السبت الماضي كما لحق بالمنتخبين السويسري والنمساوي اللذين يشاركان في النهائيات دون خوض التصفيات بصفتهما ممثلي الدولتين المضيفتين. 
وسجل إيوانيس أماناتيديس الهدف الوحيد للمباراة في الدقيقة 79 ليثار المنتخب اليوناني من هزيمته أمام تركيا 1/4 ذهابا في نفس التصفيات. 
وبذلك أصبح المنتخب النرويجي المنافس الوحيد لتركيا على البطاقة الثانية للمجموعة إلى النهائيات بعدما تجمد رصيد البوسنة عند 13 نقطة في المركز الرابع. 
وتأهل المنتخب التشيكي إلى النهائيات بتغلبه على مضيفه الألماني 3/صفر في المجموعة الرابعة بالتصفيات والتي شهدت أيضا فوز منتخب ويلز على مضيفه منتخب سان مارينو 2/1 وتعادل أيرلندا مع قبرص 1/1 . 
في ميونخ أفسد المنتخب التشيكي فرحة نظيره الالماني بالتأهل إلى النهائيات وألحق به الهزيمة الاولى في هذه التصفيات ليرافقه إلى النهائيات بعدما رفع المنتخب التشيكي رصيده إلى 23 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف نظيره الالماني متصدر المجموعة وبفارق سبع نقاط أمام المنتخب الايرلندي صاحب المركز الثالث. 
وافتتح المنتخب التشيكي التسجيل مبكرا بالهدف الذي سجله ليبور سيونكو في الدقيقة الثانية من اللقاء ثم أضاف ماريك ماتيوفسكي وياروسلاف بلاسيل هدفين آخرين في الدقيقتين 23 و64 . 
والهزيمة هي الاولى للفريق في المباريات الرسمية التي خاضها تحت قيادة مديره الفني الحالي يواخيم لوف الذي تولى مسئولية الفريق خلفا لمواطنه يورجن كلينسمان في أعقاب كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا. 
كما أنها الهزيمة الثانية فقط للفريق خلال 16 مباراة خاضها تحت قيادة لوف حيث خسر الفريق أمام الدنمارك سابقا في مباراة ودية. 
والهزيمة هي الاولى أيضا للمنتخب الالماني في تاريخ مشاركاته بتصفيات كأس الامم الاوروبية منذ هزيمته أمام تركيا صفر/1 في تشرين أول/أكتوبر 1998 في تصفيات يورو 2000 . 
وقال لوف "كانت مباراة مخيبة للامال على أي حال.. كل العوامل التي ساعدتنا على التفوق في الفترة الماضية اختفت اليوم (الاربعاء).. فقدنا إيقاع أدائنا بعد الهدف المبكر الذي اهتزت به شباكنا. وفي الشوط الثاني عدنا لارتكاب عادات سيئة قديمة. افتقدنا السرعة والقدرة على الحركة والتنظيم. كانت هناك تحركات قليلة في خط الوسط وافتقدنا للتمريرات المتقنة.. ولم يقدم أي من لاعبينا اليوم الاداء المعهود عنه فقد ظهروا جميعا بعيدا عن مستواهم. 
وفاز المنتخب الالماني بسبع مباريات وتعادل في مباراتين فقط من المباريات التسع التي خاضها في التصفيات قبل مباراة أمس ليكون أول المتأهلين إلى النهائيات عبر التصفيات. 
لكن الهزيمة بددت بعض التوقعات الكبيرة في ألمانيا بشأن أداء الفريق ونتائجه في النهائيات. 
ويشترك المنتخبان الالماني والتشيكي حاليا في رصيد 23 نقطة لكل منهما ويتفوق الفريق الالماني في الفارق العام للاهداف وإن تفوق المنتخب التشيكي في فارق الاهداف بالمواجهتين المباشرتين بينهما في هذه التصفيات. 
وأصاب المنتخب التشيكي مضيفه بصدمة مبكرة عندما نجح المهاجم التشيكي يان كولر في ضرب مصيدة التسلل وانفرد بحارس المرمى الالماني تيمو هيلدبراند ثم مرر الكرة إلى سيونكو الذي سجل هدف التقدم ليكون أسرع هدف في شباك المنتخب الالماني منذ نهائي كأس العالم 1974 عندما سجل يوهان نيسكنز هدفا لهولندا في مرمى ألمانيا الغربية من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الثانية. 
ونجح المنتخب التشيكي في إضافة الهدف الثاني عبر ماتيوفسكي الذي تخلص من تورستن فرينجز وكريستوف ميتزيلدر نجمي ألمانيا قبل أن يضع الكرة في الشباك. 
ولم تستقبل شباك ألمانيا أكثر من هدف واحد في أي مباراة منذ نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا. 
ولم يكتف المنتخب التشيكي بالهدفين بل سجل الهدف الثالث في الشوط الثاني من هجمة مرتدة اخترق بها بلاسيل لاعب خط وسط أوساسونا الاسباني منطقة جزاء ألمانيا وسدد الكرة بيسراه في شباك هيلدبراند الذي خاض هذه المباراة بدلا من ينز ليمان الحارس الاساسي الموقوف لحصوله على الانذار الثاني في مباراة الفريق أمام أيرلندا السبت الماضي. 
وغاب عن صفوف المنتخب الالماني في هذه المباراة أيضا عدد من العناصر الاساسية مثل بيرند شنايدر وميروسلاف كلوزه ومايكل بالاك وفيليب لام. 
وفشل الفريق في مجارة المنتخب التشيكي الذي غاب عنه أيضا قائده توماس روزيكي لعدم اكتمال لياقته. 
وكانت الفرصة الاولى للمنتخب الالماني من تسديدة للاعبه باستيان شفينشتايجر ارتطمت بالقائم. 
ولعب كيفن كوراني صاحب هدفي الفوز 2/1 على التشيك في مباراة الذهاب في آذار/مارس الماضي كرتين برأسه لكنهما ذهبتا خارج المرمى. 
ولم يهدد المنتخب الالماني مرمى التشيك في الشوط الثاني إلا نادرا وبعد الهدف التشيكي الثالث انطلقت عبارات وصفارات الاستهجان ضد لاعبي ألمانيا من مدرجات استاد أليانز أرينا التي احتشد فيها 66 ألف و400 مشجع والذين بدأوا في الخروج من الاستاد قبل نهاية المباراة بوقت كبير. 
وقال فرينجز قائد المنتخب الالماني "ظهرنا بشكل فاتر في بداية المباراة.. حاولنا العودة لاجواء المباراة لكننا تلقينا هدفا ثانيا وبعدها لم تكن لدينا القوة الكافية لقلب المباراة لصالحنا. 
وفقد المنتخب الايرلندي فرصة التأهل للنهائيات بعد فوز المنتخب التشيكي على ألمانيا. 
وسقط المنتخب الايرلندي في فخ التعادل على ملعبه في العاصمة دبلن حيث تقدم أوكاريدوس بهدف للمنتخب القبرصي في الدقيقة 80 رغم طرد زميله إيليا قبلها بدقيقة واحدة وتعادل فينان لمنتخب أيرلندا في الدقيقة الاخيرة من اللقاء. 
وفي مباراة ثالثة بالمجموعة بعيدا عن صراع التأهل تغلب منتخب ويلز على منتخب سان مارينو 2/1 ليرفع المنتخب الويلزي رصيده إلى 13 نقطة في المركز السادس قبل الاخير بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف سلوفاكيا التي غابت عن هذه الجولة وبفارق نقطة واحدة خلف قبرص بينما ظل منتخب سان مارينو في المركز السابع الاخير بدون رصيد من النقاط بعدما مني بالهزيمة الحادية عشر له على التوالي في التصفيات. 
وأنقذ ديميتار برباتوف مهاجم توتنهام الانجليزي المنتخب البلغاري من الهزيمة أمام مضيفه الالباني وسجل له هدف التعادل الثمين 1/1 قبل نهاية المباراة بدقيقتين ليحافظ له على فرصة التأهل للنهائيات. 
ورفع المنتخب البلغاري رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق سبع نقاط خلف نظيره الروماني متصدر المجموعة والذي استفاد من هذا التعادل ومن فوزه على منتخب لوكسمبورج 2/صفر ليحجز بطاقة التأهل الاولى من هذه المجموعة إلى النهائيات. 
أما المنتخب الهولندي الذي لعب عشر مباريات أيضا مثل نظيريه الروماني والبلغاري والذي حقق الفوز على ضيفه السلوفيني 2/صفر فسينتظر حتى مباريات الجولة القادمة أو الجولة الاخيرة في التصفيات حيث تنحصر البطاقة الثانية للمجموعة إلى النهائيات بين هولندا وبلغاريا. 
في تيرانا تقدم المنتخب الألباني بهدف سجله البلغاري رادوستان كيشيشيف عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة 31 وتعادل برباتوف للمنتخب البلغاري في الدقيقة 88 . 
وكان المنتخب الهولندي قد استعاد توازنه سريعا بعد الهزيمة التي مني بها أمام رومانيا صفر/1 السبت الماضي وتغلب على ضيفه السلوفيني 2/صفر في وقت سابق امس كما فاز المنتخب الروماني على مضيفه منتخب لوكسمبورج 2/صفر. 
وتأهل المنتخب الروماني إلى النهائيات كما اقترب المنتخب الهولندي خطوة كبيرة من التأهل بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 23 نقطة في المركز الثاني. 
وكان تأهل الفريقين بعد فوز كل منهما متوقفا على نتيجة مباراة المنتخب البلغاري مع نظيره الالباني والتي حسمت تأهل رومانيا وعلقت تأهل هولندا. 
في أيندهوفن تغلب المنتخب الهولندي على ضيفه السلوفيني بهدفين سجلهما ويسلي شنايدر وكلاس يان هانتلار في الدقيقتين 14 و87 ليتجمد رصيد سلوفينيا عند 11 نقطة في المركز الخامس بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف ألبانيا. 
وفي لوكسمبورج سجل فلورنتين بيتري وسيبريان ماريكا هدفين في الدقيقتين 42 و60 ليقودا المنتخب الروماني إلى الفوز على لوكسمبورج 2/صفر. 
واستعاد المنتخب الصربي انتصاراته في التصفيات بتغلبه 6/1 على مضيفه منتخب أذربيجان ضمن منافسات المجموعة الاولى والتي شهدت فوزا صعبا للمنتخب البرتغالي على مضيفه منتخب كازاخستان 2/1 . 
وجدد المنتخب الصربي أمله في التأهل للنهائيات التي تستضيفها سويسرا والنمسا بالتنظيم المشترك منتصف العام المقبل حيث رفع الفريق رصيده إلى 20 نقطة وصعد إلى المركز الثالث في المجموعة بفارق الاهداف فقط أمام نظيره الفنلندي الذي تراجع للمركز الرابع وذلك بعد 12 مباراة لكل منهما. 
ويتخلف المنتخب الصربي بفارق أربع نقاط خلف نظيره البولندي المتصدر وبفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف المنتخب البرتغالي صاحب المركز الثاني. 
وأنقذ أريزا ماكوكولا مهاجم ماريتيمو البرتغالي المنتخب البرتغالي من كمين مضيفه منتخب كازاخستان وقاده إلى فوز ثمين 2/1 قبل نهاية المباراة بقليل. 
وعزز المنتخب البرتغالي بهذا الفوز الصعب فرصته في التأهل للنهائيات حيث رفع رصيده إلى 23 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف نظيره البولندي المتصدر والذي يغيب عن مباريات هذه الجولة. 
أما منتخب كازاخستان فتجمد رصيده عند سبع نقاط في المركز السابع قبل الاخير في المجموعة وبفارق نقطتين أمام منتخب أذربيجان. 
وظل التعادل السلبي قائما في المباراة حتى جاءت الدقيقة 84 حيث سجل ماكوكولا هدف البرتغال الاول ليفتح الطريق أمام الفوز الثمين الذي أبقى على فرصة الفريق في المنافسة على التأهل للنهائيات. 
وأضاف كريستيانو رونالدو مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي هدف الاطمئنان للمنتخب البرتغالي في الدقيقة الاولى من الوقت بدل الضائع. 
ولكن ديمتري بياكوف سجل هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لمنتخب كازاخستان في الدقيقة الخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع أيضا حيث امتد الوقت بدل الضائع لاكثر من تسع دقائق. 
وقاد المهاجم الفرنسي المتألق تييري هنري نجم برشلونة الاسباني منتخب بلاده إلى فوز ثمين 2/صفر على ضيفه الليتواني في المجموعة الثانية. 
وعزز المنتخب الفرنسي بهذا الفوز فرصته بقوة في التأهل للنهائيات بعدما قفز على قمة المجموعة مستغلا سقوط المنتخب الاسكتلندي في فخ الهزيمة أمام نظيره الجورجي صفر/2 في وقت سابق أمس ضمن نفس المجموعة التي شهدت فوز أوكرانيا على جزر فارو 5/صفر. 
وسجل هنري هدفي المباراة في الدقيقتين 79 و81 ليرفع رصيده إلى 43 هدفا مع المنتخب الفرنسي ويحطم بذلك الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم الاسطورة ميشيل بلاتيني (41 هدفا) والذي عادله هنري يوم السبت الماضي. 
ورفع المنتخب الفرنسي رصيده إلى 25 نقطة بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام اسكتلندا بعد 11 مباراة لكل منهما وبفارق نقطتين أمام المنتخب الايطالي بطل العالم 2006 والذي تراجع للمركز الثالث برصيد 23 نقطة من عشر مباريات فقط. 
وفجر المنتخب الجورجي مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وأوقف الانطلاقة الرائعة لضيفه الاسكتلندي في التصفيات بالتغلب عليه 2/صفر. 
وقدم المنتخب الجورجي بهذا الفوز هدية ثمينة لنظيريه الفرنسي والايطالي طرفي المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا حيث جدد أملهما في الصعود سويا للنهائيات بعدما تجمد رصيد المنتخب الاسكتلندي عند 24 نقطة من 11 مباراة. 
وسجل ليفان ميتشلادزه الهدف الاول للمنتخب الجورجي في الدقيقة 16 وأضاف زميله ديفيد سيرادزه الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 64 ليرفع الفريق الجورجي رصيده إلى عشر نقاط ويصعد للمركز الخامس بفارق الاهداف فقط أمام نظيره الليتواني الذي تراجع للمركز السادس. 
واستعاد المنتخب الاوكراني توازنه متأخرا في التصفيات بفوزه الساحق على ضيفه منتخب جزر فارو 5/صفر. 
رغم الفوز الساحق ظل المنتخب الاوكراني في المركز الرابع بالمجموعة برصيد 16 نقطة بينما ظل منتخب جزر فارو في المركز السابع الاخير بالمجموعة دون رصيد من النقاط بعدما مني بالهزيمة الحادية عشر له على التوالي. 
وسجل ماكسيم كالينتشنكو ثلاثة أهداف للمنتخب الاوكراني في الدقائق 40 و49 و64 بينما سجل أوليج جوسييف الهدفين الاخرين في الدقيقتين 43 و45 . 
وكانت فرصة المنتخب الاوكراني في التأهل إلى النهائيات قد تبددت تماما قبل مباريات هذه الجولة حيث انحصرت بطاقتا المجموعة إلى النهائيات بين المنتخبات الثلاثة الاولى في المجموعة. 
ووجه المنتخب الروسي لطمة قوية إلى ضيفه الانجليزي بالتغلب عليه 2/1 في المجموعة الخامسة. 
وأوقف المنتخب الروسي انطلاقة نظيره الانجليزي وألحق به الهزيمة الاولى بعد خمسة انتصارات متتالية وهي الهزيمة الثانية للفريق في التصفيات الحالية ليهدر فرصة التأهل المبكر إلى النهائيات حيث يحتاج إلى انتظار نتيجة مباراته مع المنتخب الكرواتي منتصف الشهر المقبل في ختام مشوار الفريق بالتصفيات. 
وتجمد رصيد المنتخب الانجليزي عند 23 نقطة لكنه ظل في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف المنتخب الكرواتي متصدر المجموعة والذي تتبقى له مباراتان في التصفيات. 
أما المنتخب الروسي فرفع رصيده إلى 21 نقطة من عشر مباريات وعزز فرصته في التأهل للنهائيات حيث تتبقى له مباراتان في التصفيات مقابل مباراة وحيدة لانجلترا.

----------

